# same brand or variety??



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I was going threw my tools today and relized how many different brands I own. One of my guys has 1 brand and 1 brand only dewalt. me i got dewalt, makita, milwalkee, hitachi, porta cable etc.

I always think its cool looking when he opens up the back of his pickup and all you see is yellow!

do you stick with 1 brand or have a variety like I do?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a preference for sure but, they don't make every tool.

I say I am 50% german and the other 50% is a mis-mash of a few different brands.
Most of those other brands gets stored in a german box though.:whistling


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I have preferences for types of tools. For example I love Hitachi nail/staple guns. Don't care for their power tools a bit. Bosch for anything Festool doesn't make, like hammer drill and demo hammer. Festool is the only manufacturer that makes top notch everything. Most are good at one or two things and suck at the rest. Dewalt used to make pretty good saws, and I own a yellow chop, table, jig, and reciprocating saws.....their replacements will definitely be green or blue.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

My power tool assortment is in line with my nail gun assortment. I haven't been extremely disappointed with any of them. Some get used for one type of project and not another. They all have strong and weak points on a given application.

I have 4 Skil wormdrives and each of them is dedicated to a specific purpose. Someday I am going to catalog my power and hand tools.:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The one thing I found about festool is that all their tools work together with the rest of their tools. It's all part of a system.

The only thing I have left of makita is a circular saw.
Couple things from bosch, grex, bostitch paslode, max about it I think.

I have some older ryobi tools when they first were made in japan.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I find that each company makes a few things very well, and the rest of their stuff is average.

Example: I love my NR83A2 Hitachi nailer (and their 15g, siding coil, etc.) however, there is no way I'm buying a circular saw from them.

Nailers: Hitachi, Paslode, Duofast, Max, Cadex

Circ saws: Bosch, Skil, Makita 16", festool for finish work

Jig saws: Festool, Bosch

Recip saws: Milwaukee

Air Comp: Rol Air

Cordless: Makita, Festool

Table saw: Ridgid, Bosch

Miter saws: Makita, Festool, Dewalt for framing/siding

I'm sure others will chime in with other catagories

If Festool makes it, it's probably gtg. I just got their big hand planer and I've never seen this quality level in a portable power tool, I've definetly been converted. I'm going to focus on getting their tools when their version does something you can't get elseware. Rail saw, RAS 115, (the planer takes awesome rustic heads), domino, etc.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a preference for sure but, they don't make every tool.
> 
> Most of those other brands gets stored in a german box though.:whistling


My preference is the same, but MOST are on my wish list, BUT I do have quite a few of the German Boxes... good for any colour or type of tool (other than ryobie and Rigid I've got at least one of each), BETTER now that Lee Valley carries them in Canada IN STOCK and for Less money!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

mitre saw- bosch
table saw- bosch
compressor- hitachi dual tank oiled, 6 gallon pancake porter cable
circ saw- milwaukee
recip- makita
jigsaw- dewalt but want the bosch
orbital sander- makita
trim router- makita
impact driver- bosch 18 volt blue core, 12v bosch
cordless drill- makita 18v, ridgid 18 v lith ion hammer
corded 3/8- ridgid
18 gauge nailer- bosch, porter cable, paslode
16 gauge- porter cable
23 gauge- ridgid

im pretty loyal to bosch, ive found their stuff to be the most reliable both in performance and durability. when i first started buying power tools i bought makita but the quality of some of their more common stuff just doesnt seem to be as good as other makes nowadays, cordless though their still king

ive had a few different dewalt tools but ive sold them off shortly after buying them, i avoid buying their stuff altogether now, 

no circ saw compares to my milwaukee though, its 6 years old and the bearings are just starting to get loud now. a couple buddies have makitas which are less than 6 months old and theire loud as hell (high pitch) most makita's ive used are dead after 2 or 3 years


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I have to say I'm loyal to the yellow and black. Although I will buy whoever I feel makes the best tool for the job, such as Max nail guns, Stabila levels and recently I dipped into the green kool-aid with the purchase of the TS 55. I'm planning on buy the new jigsaw and C12 from Festool when they come out, but I'm not switching my entire cordless line over. I have a bunch of gift cards to Lowes after graduating from college so I may pick up some Dewalt cordless tools, maybe some other stuff.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm 90% DW yellow, it seams to be the best option for crew use.

If I send a guy to pick up a new tool he doesn't have to ask what brand to get.

Cole


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I find Makita makes the best tools for the price by far. Most of their tools are better than others available and some are just about the same. The service centers and their ability to get parts and do repairs are what make it my favorite. They also have the most complete line that I have found, gas, air, battery, etc.


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

95% DeWalt, I too look the of black & yellow. I do like the unform look. It's Firefighter in me, can't help myself. Even wear black shorts & yellow t-shirt. Iam a hopeless romantic.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Almost all of my power tools are made by Hilti, the ones that aren't are tools Hilti does not offer, like my holehawg and my portaband.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My shop tools are primarily Delta, I have a Jet planer and saw, but my main saw is Delta.

Hand power tools 

Hitachi, Makita, Bosch, DeWalt. Many others (Bostich, Senco, Paslode) but the first are my primaries.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Shop tools - General, Delta, Poitras, Hitatchi, Makita

Hand tools - Delta, Fein, Milwakee, Dewalt, Makita, Hilti, Hitatchi, Rockwell, Skill, and more I can't think of right now.

I'm not brand loyal, I buy the best tool I can afford for the job at hand.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The one thing I found about festool is that all their tools work together with the rest of their tools. It's all part of a system.
> 
> The only thing I have left of makita is a circular saw.
> Couple things from bosch, grex, bostitch paslode, max about it I think.
> ...


The older Ryobis are made by Ryobi. The Ryobi you see today are made by who knows. 

Both the Milwaukee and Ryobi brands are owned by the same Chinese company. Techtronic Industries of China struck an exclusive distribution agreement with the Home Depot on Ryobi tools. They're working on brand marketing through battery harmonization across many different unrelated products ranging from traditional power tools, flashlights, job site stereo to digital cameras. 

I don't see the purpose of brand harmonization when there's no need for parts sharing or they're industry standard(like circular saw blade)


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Katoman,
Could we see photos of your Rockwell tools? Personally, I wouldn't mind a trip down memory lane.
Steve



katoman said:


> Shop tools - General, Delta, Poitras, Hitatchi, Makita
> 
> Hand tools - Delta, Fein, Milwakee, Dewalt, Makita, Hilti, Hitatchi, Rockwell, Skill, and more I can't think of right now.
> 
> I'm not brand loyal, I buy the best tool I can afford for the job at hand.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I keep all my cordless tools the same just for the sake of simplicity. I have dewalt now but would not have a problem with makita cordless tools. Otherwise I buy the best tool regardless of brand.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Old Porter cable became Rockwell (good tools) I still have an old 315. still works after over 30 years. Lets see if you get that kind of service out of DeFault or Hitachi or anything else these days. Brand loyalty may have been cool back when tools were MADE. Porter Gaybot really went to wall on quality. But I can remember it was big one for brand loyality. Everything loses my dollar when it gets farmed out overseas or to Mexico. Bosch was good until they went to Taiwan. Festool, Hilti, and Makita are the only good ones left


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Old Porter cable became Rockwell (good tools) I still have an old 315. still works after over 30 years. Lets see if you get that kind of service out of DeFault or Hitachi or anything else these days. Brand loyalty may have been cool back when tools were MADE. Porter Gaybot really went to wall on quality. But I can remember it was big one for brand loyality. Everything loses my dollar when it gets farmed out overseas or to Mexico. Bosch was good until they went to Taiwan. Festool, Hilti, and Makita are the only good ones left


The Rockwell you find today has nothing to do with the Rockwell of years past. It's a new company that has taken the well respected name and made it it's own. They are American, but all manufacturing is done in the East. i.e. China. The Jawhorse was their first major success, but they also have a Multimaster clone. They recently came out with a new jigsaw that looks pretty good, but I'm just not ready to climb aboard that bandwagon yet. Especially at the same cost as a Bosch. I need some real world input. Anyway, I'm waiting to get my hands on the new Festool to see how good that one is.


----------

